# You know you???re obsessed with bodybuilding when...



## Snatch518 (Feb 3, 2003)

You know you???re obsessed with bodybuilding when:
1. When you???re in an airport walking or standing in line your doing shrugs, curls, rows, and presses with your luggage.  You also do the same with boxes when you are helping someone move.
2. When you have company you don???t offer your guest a drink, but a protein shake instead.

Have any others to add? Get a list goin...


----------



## seyone (Feb 3, 2003)

I always love those. there was a post a long while back with a bunch of these.


----------



## neanderthal (Feb 3, 2003)

sometimes when im walking up stairs i do calf raises up them.


----------



## david (Feb 3, 2003)

* Your driving 85 miles down the highway and your hands are out side (top) and your using the wind resistance to do small crunches.

* You wear your weight belt to dinner


----------



## firestorm (Feb 3, 2003)

At the mall holding your wifes bags while she is trying things on and low and behold you see a full length mirror. You drop the bags and start posing in the mirror.  the lighting is awesome in "The Limited"  hahahaha


----------



## firestorm (Feb 3, 2003)

When you do behind the neck tricep extensions with your 4 year old son while watching tv.


----------



## firestorm (Feb 3, 2003)

On an off day you still go to the gym (in my basement) just to sit in there and look at the weights.


----------



## firestorm (Feb 3, 2003)

When it's freezing outside and your still going outside in a tanktop and shorts after a good pump.


----------



## firestorm (Feb 3, 2003)

your obsessed when your cooking dinner and start doing dips between the counter tops (even if your wearing oven mits and cooking apron).


----------



## firestorm (Feb 3, 2003)

When your cooking on the grill and start doing bicep curls with the heavy side of the grill. (all the food slides to the other side).


----------



## firestorm (Feb 3, 2003)

carrying your sons bookbag from school to the car doing single arm curls. (being sure to slow the walking pace down to ensure you get the same amount of reps for both arms before you get to the car).


----------



## firestorm (Feb 3, 2003)

When you take your kids to the playground and your doing pullups on the overhead monkey bars not allowing the kids to use that part of the equipment until you get 3 sets of 10 in.


----------



## firestorm (Feb 3, 2003)

For the record,,,, I do all the above mentioned.


----------



## firestorm (Feb 3, 2003)

you know you've got a problem, when your wife asks you to practing counting with your 4 year old son so you take him in the basement and have him count reps.


----------



## firestorm (Feb 3, 2003)

When your walking up the stairs to go to bed at 03:00am and do 5 reps of one leg calf raises on every step.  (new meaning to the word pyramiding = Making it from the bottom step to the top step)


----------



## firestorm (Feb 3, 2003)

You chase the yellow lab around the house trying to take her bally (around the kitchen table, into the dining room, few laps around the dining room table back to the den etc)  to get some extra cardio work without letting onto your wife know what your real reason for chasing the dog is because she knows Im out of control and truely obsesssed with fitness and training.  (she freeken hates it).


----------



## firestorm (Feb 3, 2003)

Sitting at work posting at Ironmanmag forums. While waiting for responses,, doing tricep bench dips from your computer chair with feet on the desktop.  (people here think I'm insane)


----------



## firestorm (Feb 3, 2003)

This one is also TOTALLY TRUE:  Giving co workers with lower senority a choice to either, perform some stupid menial task or sit on my back so I can do calf raises.  (they always choose my back over work).


----------



## firestorm (Feb 3, 2003)

And lastly,,, spending hours here at Ironmanmagazineforums.com (At WORK) rather then doing work and just deligating all your work to others.


----------



## firestorm (Feb 3, 2003)

When someone asks you: What was the last good novel you've read?  and you respond, the latest issue of Muscle & Fitness.


----------



## firestorm (Feb 3, 2003)

When you look in the Glossary of your sons History book under letter O.
Looking for the History of the Mr. Olympia Contest and all the winners(reigns as champ).   
Kidding I never did this one.    hahahahahaha


----------



## firestorm (Feb 3, 2003)

When your walking with your wife "anywhere" and a hot looking girl and her big azz boyfriend walk by.  You do a double take, wife catches you but before she can accuse you of checking out the girl who you really didn't notice,, you ask the wife,,, "Are his arms bigger than mine?"   
Wife walks away from you shaking her head.


----------



## firestorm (Feb 3, 2003)

When your in the dog house with your wife and she is really pissed at you.  I mean REAL pissed!!!!   Most guys at this point worry "Is she going to kick me out for this one, or not talk to me for 3 days?"   I worry,, "Is she going to ban me from my gym for another week?"


----------



## firestorm (Feb 3, 2003)

When you buy a house but are more interested in the square footage of the basement (for your workout equipment) then the square footage of the living quarters or how many bathrooms there are.


----------



## firestorm (Feb 3, 2003)

When you make dinner reservations for your Anniversary for 10:00pm because that is where it fits into your bodybuilding diet plan.


----------



## kuso (Feb 3, 2003)

How about we start a "you know you`re a post whore " for FS


----------



## firestorm (Feb 3, 2003)

When your sister calls you from the Interstate saying her car broke down, she's stranded in the rain and needs you to pick her up and your only 10 minutes away from where she is.
  You tell her you will be there in an hour and a half because your changing  your in the process of doing an oil change and the tires being rotated but in reality,,, you just did the 1st working set for Chest and arms and don't want to blow your psych.


----------



## firestorm (Feb 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> How about we start a "you know you`re a post whore " for FS



Too funny Kus,, to be honest,, they just kept coming!!!!  I just thought about my everyday life and there ya have it.  all them there posts on the subject.  now everyone will now I'm seriously "touched".  hahahaha


----------



## firestorm (Feb 3, 2003)

When you take your wife out to a fancy restaurant. She orders a full course dinner, you order a salad for appetizer and a glass of milk.
When the milk comes you pull out a packet of Protein Powder and mix it up.  that was your main course.  Time for desert.


----------



## firestorm (Feb 3, 2003)

When you and family go to a friend or family members home for a dinner party.  You walk in with 3 tupperware containters with your well balanced meal inside and hand it to the home owner with heating instructions.


----------



## david (Feb 4, 2003)

That was quite a list their, FS!!


----------



## firestorm (Feb 4, 2003)

Good evening David, yes I know I was like the Energizer bunny, kept going and going.


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 4, 2003)

Holy crap ....K...the dips on the counter reminded me of what I do...sometimes do dips between two chairs for the hell of it, but mostly I do hanging leg raises in the corner of the counters


----------



## Fit Freak (Feb 4, 2003)

Carry a lunch box the size of a cooler around with you wherever you go.


----------



## Fit Freak (Feb 4, 2003)

Do biceps curls with your grocery bags on your way to/from your car.


----------



## firestorm (Feb 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Holy crap ....K...the dips on the counter reminded me of what I do...sometimes do dips between two chairs for the hell of it, but mostly I do hanging leg raises in the corner of the counters




ooooo,,, I gotta try the leg lift thingy!!!


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Fit Freak *_
> Carry a lunch box the size of a cooler around with you wherever you go.



I do that too.


----------



## askjoe (Feb 4, 2003)

You're obsessed when you rather lift than go out with a girl - done this more than once!!

Askjoe


----------



## Jodi (Feb 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> When you and family go to a friend or family members home for a dinner party.  You walk in with 3 tupperware containters with your well balanced meal inside and hand it to the home owner with heating instructions.



 

Thats me!


----------



## firestorm (Feb 4, 2003)

Omg!!  I figured you would do that Jodi!!!


----------



## firestorm (Feb 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by askjoe *_
> You're obsessed when you rather lift than go out with a girl - done this more than once!!
> 
> Askjoe



Girl?  What's a Girl???


----------



## Snatch518 (Feb 4, 2003)

Firestorm, your nutz... what fuels your obsession (i.e: fear of being fat)?


----------



## firestorm (Feb 4, 2003)

I've been very active since I was a kid, all through high school, military (spec ops. which I won't go into detail about) and then up to this day.  It is just a way of life for me.  Not obessed, just my attempts at being the best I possibly can at whatever I do.  That is all.


----------



## blond bomber (Feb 5, 2003)

You know that you're obcessed when you wake up at 4 am to workout, being the only time available that day.


----------



## firestorm (Feb 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by blond bomber *_
> You know that you're obcessed when you wake up at 4 am to workout, being the only time available that day.



Humm, ok I don't see the obsession here, I consider that dedication.  Obsessed would be  waking up at 4am working out,  taking extended lunch breaks to workout again,  Getting in another workout 6:00pm and a little bit of ab work while in bed with your better half and not including them.


----------



## Fit Freak (Feb 10, 2003)

How about this one...."total fear of body hair"...this is huge for me...been shaving for so long now I have no idea how guys can have a hairy chest or arms, legs,etc....


----------



## I Are Baboon (Feb 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> On an off day you still go to the gym (in my basement) just to sit in there and look at the weights.






Ya freak!


----------



## Rusty (Feb 10, 2003)

Started my son lifting *again*........the funny thing is, I've got him repeating ......... _To be big, you have to lift big_


----------



## firestorm (Feb 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Fit Freak *_
> How about this one...."total fear of body hair"...this is huge for me...been shaving for so long now I have no idea how guys can have a hairy chest or arms, legs,etc....


Although I don't shave my chest or legs (I do trim though), I haven't had hair on my arms since 1983.  I have no idea what it would look like now nor do I care to see.


----------



## firestorm (Feb 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> 
> 
> Ya freak!


I don't know why your laughing bro,, I think it's sick!! I really need to get a life outside of lifting and mountain biking.   I stare at my mountain bikes also when I can't ride.  Sit on them in the garage and bounce up and down or dust them.


----------



## firestorm (Feb 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by IPMC *_
> Started my son lifting *again*........the funny thing is, I've got him repeating ......... _To be big, you have to lift big_



I got a talking to by my son's school nurse about letting my son lift.  He went to school sore one day and I got detention.  hahahaha.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Feb 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> I don't know why your laughing bro,, I think it's sick!! I really need to get a life outside of lifting and mountain biking.   I stare at my mountain bikes also when I can't ride.  Sit on them in the garage and bounce up and down or dust them.






I do to my bike too.  I'll just sit in a chair and look at it.  Every now and then, I'll just pick it up.  I don't why the hell I do that, but I'll just walk over to it and pick it up off the carpet.


----------



## firestorm (Feb 11, 2003)

Hahahaha  it's funny huu Baboon that we do the things we do?  It's like someone handing you a christmas present in July and telling you not to open until Xmas.  ya stair at it alot, shake it, and play with the bow...  hehehe


----------



## cody832 (Jun 13, 2008)

this is a old post but i understand about checkin the forum for replies at work i do that all the time


----------



## danny81 (Jun 13, 2008)

when i wack off i do equal ammount of wacks per arm so that they stay symetrical


----------



## Witchblade (Jun 14, 2008)

danny81 said:


> when i wack off i do equal ammount of wacks per arm so that they stay symetrical


Do you use a calculator?


----------

